# Helper Seminar



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Yesterday we attended a <span style="color: #3333FF">Helper Seminar</span> in Saginaw under Teaching Helper
A.J. Slaughter III.

Enjoy the pics. Thanks to everyone, and *all the dogs* who participated! 
Folks came from far away places in surrounding states to get their butts kicked all day
to be able to help others learn and train in Schutzhund.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Cool!!! Some of those dogs REALLY got a work out!! But I'm sure all the helpers did too! 

Looks like it was a HOT day.

This is my favorite pic: I just love the intensity, seriousness, and the rippling muscles of the dog as he gathers him(her?)self to launch.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It's a her, she's 5 and came all the was from Decatur,IL to munch.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome! Was that at AJ's place? We went there last summer with Kenya (we were the only people not from his club) and they were all very nice.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeAwesome! Was that at AJ's place? We went there last summer with Kenya (we were the only people not from his club) and they were all very nice.


Yes, Mr. Slaughter taught us a great deal. He is very passionate about what he does, and there are three keys to success with Mr. Slaughter in regards to Helper work 1.) Safety, 2.) Safety, and 3.) Safety

That is me in the photo above, and I am a very green...but, I have been working my backside off the past year and now I am very proud to say, I am a Certified USA Helper. I still can't believe it!!!

Don't get the wrong idea, I am not rushing off to work a trail....I am just not that good, and have much more to learn. I simply wanted to contribute more to my club. Last summer we had only one Helper, and I felt bad watching him work his butt off for the benefit of me and my GSD. I figured the best way to contribute was to learn enough so I could at least provide him with some opportunity for a break.

All day under Mr. Slaughters direction, all I could think about was....don't jam a dog, don't hurt someone's dog. I am happy to report that I met my goals and although I got knocked on my butt twice by a freight train disguised as a GSD, I did not jam or hurt anyone's pup, while at the same time I learned more in one day than I thought possible.

Thank you Mr. Slaughter!

Wayne

PS, if you ever think about training with AJ Slaughter, show-up ready to give 100% or don't bother showing up at all!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He Wayne, I noticed the "FO" after Dayna's name in your signature.

Big congratulations!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations, Certified Helper, that is a big deal.

I'll start a serie of Helper Seminars tomorrw. There will be 4 weekends, once every month, until october. My goal is to learn as much as I can, but I'm not sure if I'm gonna actually DO helper work, I am not strong enough.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidHe Wayne, I noticed the "FO" after Dayna's name in your signature.
> 
> Big congratulations!!!


Thank you so much....SchH is my priority, but the SDA work is very enjoyable as well....and it is all part of our club, which is something I value about training with Chris & Tim Wild at LWDC (Liberty Working Dog Club).

We had four guys from LWDC complete USA Helper Certification at Mr. Slaughter's seminar. Tim, and three "greenhorns" Dan aka dOg who started this thread, our friend Nathan, and myself.

Several of us are going back to Mr. Slaughter's this weekend and running our hunds through the ATTS, then August 1st we're going to see how we do with CGC.....and that will wrap-up my first year of training. I cannot believe how fast the last twelve months have flown by!

Really, my first year of training in protection work has been amazing. I have been extremely fortunate to be accepted by a club that I am over the top happy with....as many of you know, getting involved with a group of like minded folks that you feel comfortable with is one of the keys to being successful and enjoying the training. Another highlight of the year was attending my very first SchH trial, which was the WUSV!! My favorite highlight of the first year has been the opportunities I have had to spend training seminar weekends with Helmut Raiser, T. Floyd, and Ivan Balabanov (how is that for a name dropping list in a fella's rookie year!!!!)....and the most unexpected highpoint of the year is the Helper Certification, I am still on cloud 9 about that. The ATTS and CGC will just be cherries on a sundae of a year. 

Wayne


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! Sounds like an AMAZING year for you and your hund! 

I'm pretty impressed with anyone willling to take on helper work, and throw themselves into it. It IS extremely technical, and phisically punishing work! Kudos to you all!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just for clarification, the USA helpers are CLASSIFIED, they are not certified.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthJust for clarification, the USA helpers are CLASSIFIED, they are not certified.


There I go, showing how much of a greenhorn I am, again! At the end of 11 months and soon to be a year, the only thing I can say, and be extremely confident I am accurate, is that there is so much more to learn.

Thanks Lisa


----------

